# I May Be Crazy...2006 Pontiac GTO Build



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

After owning the car and modifying the suspension, engine, and new wheels, I decided that it's time to do something about the ailing audio. At least two speakers had stopped working, but I didn't really car because of how cool the exhaust note is. 
When I finally made up my mind that it was time to fix the audio system, I started researching speakers, sound deadening, and amps because I hadn't bought any car audio stuff in probably 10 years. After listening to a few speakers locally, I decided on this set up:
Head Unit: Alpine INA-W910
Components: Focal 165 KR
Rear Quarter: Focal 165CA1
Rear Deck: Focal 165CA1
Amps: Alpine PDX-F4 and Alpine PDX-M6
Subwoofer: Will be a Dynaudio MW190. It will be purchased in about two weeks.
Wiring: Stinger Dual Amp Kit 4 Gauge. I also went crazy and bought bulk wire to make my own RCAs and bulk speaker wire. 
Sound Deadning: FatMat
Saturday I started with the build/install by heading over to a friend's place who had room to work and some FatMat sound deadening. As soon as my roll shows up I'll cut off what was used in my car and give back to him.
This is what the interior looked like before and after the install:








































Last night I got the head unit, PAC switch, bluetooth, GPS and XM all installed in the dash and it looks right at home. I also got all of the amp wiring and RCAs ran. The amps are stacked and mounted in the rear quarter panel area. I decided to put them there because I travel a lot, and I need the trunk space as well as the spare tire. Call me odd for wanting to keep the spare...LOL
When it stops raining I will finish mounting the rear deck speakers, and mount the rear quarter speakers. I have the tweeters installed, I just need to mount the crossover and door speakers. Then the fun task of putting my interior back together begins. 
Oh I need to finish all of this work before 4PM tomorrow. My son's graduation ceremony is tomorrow evening and I'm sure he's going to want to ride with me. 
Oh, I also forgot to mention that this is the first time that I've ever installed any car audio equipment. I've always paid to have it installed. My hat goes off to guys and gals that do this all of the time.


Here are a few pictures of the car before I started this craziness:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

You will probably need to have more posts before pictures will show up.

Link the photobucket account or something instead.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

I will try to link from a different computer. I'm doing the install at my friends house. I just wish his three car garage wasn't filled with 3 cars and two motorcycles...LOL If it was empty I could continue to work while it's raining. I'm hoping to have the components mounted and working today. I need to be able to put the door panels on so I can drive.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Sound deadening.







Pictures of the car:


I'll update my install experience later tonight.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

As of today, all that's left for me to do is to modify the stock rear speaker openings in the rear quarter panel, decide what to do about RCA cables, and put the rest of the interior back in the car. I discovered today that I don't make RCA cables well. Only one of the four I made worked properly. I haven't decided if I'll give a go of making new cables or buying some to complete the install. I picked up a set just to get me by.
Here are a few more photos of what I've got done so far:

Tweeter in the stock location:

Almost looks like it belongs there:

I added a third screw for extra insurance:

I hate cutting plastic:

Test fit:


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Looks good! Wow, you're a brave woman...you're tackling a lot at one time and under a tight deadline! But this should sound 100x better than your stock system when you're done. 

I appreciate the nice photos that you took, and great car as well.

Maybe you've already done this, but if not, I would make sure to put the other two screws in to secure your door-mounted speakers. Better yet, use some #8 Stainless-Steel cap screws with flat washers and nylon lock nuts to secure the speakers to the plastic baffle. Some Fatmat on the inside of that baffle might help to stiffen it up as well.

Use some rope/strip caulk on the baffle surface that the speaker mounts to if there isn't already a foam gasket like the one on the back of the baffle where it mounts to the door sheet metal. This will help to reduce unwanted vibrations and resonance, and a good seal between the front and back of the speaker is important.

Ideally you'd want to seal up the large holes or openings on the door to create a better sealed enclosure for those speakers. You can cut cardboard or some foam-core posterboard to match the shapes of the openings. Then put Fatmat on the back side of the board (the part that will be inside the door) and trim it along the edges to perfectly match the size of your board and opening. Then precut a piece of Fat mat to go on the other side of your board but make it about 2" larger all the way around the perimeter.

Center your board on the larger piece of precut Fatmat and stick them together outside of the car on your workbench, table, or clean driveway/floor. Basically you want to create a "sandwich" of Fat-mat/board/larger Fat-mat. Finally, place this piece into the opening on your door and adhere the Fatmat securely around the perimeter of the opening to the door's sheet metal. This will create a very stiff panel to seal the door openings. And it won't be too difficult to remove if needed for maintenance.

You can do this another/better way with closed-cell foam (CCF) and 1/8" mass-loaded vinyl (MLV), but this will take more time and more money. Check out www.sounddeadenershowdown.com for tutorials, products, techniques, and more information.

Good luck. It should sound awesome.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

I'm either brave or crazy...LOL If I didn't mention it before, I do all of the work on my car myself. I'm slightly dangerous with a tool box and a laptop. 

Expect more pictures as this process unfolds. 

Thank you for the advice. I didn't really want to seal up those door openings just in case I had to mess with the window mechanism or door handle. I do have to remove the door panel again, I'll seal up the openings when I go back in there. 

With what little I've done, the system sounds 100x better than stock. I'm resisting the urge to turn the music up when a good song comes on. I actually read the "destructions" and they said light to moderate volume for some time, so that's what I'll do.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

He's not on here anymore but you should try to contact or google SublimeZ... He has a GTO and it came out great.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Well all of the audio components are installed and working. Sadly, I forgot my camera today, so I didn't get many pictures of what I did today. Tomorrow, I'll get some shots of how I mounted the rear quarter panel speakers and install the rear interior. 
I'll order my subwoofer in about two weeks and build the box for it once it gets here. After the sub is installed it will be time to learn how to fine tune the setup. I'll probably start searching and reading up on timing. When I think of timing, I think spark advance, not anything to do with car audio stuff...LOL
Even though at times I felt completely overwhelmed with doing this, I'm very glad I did.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Stock rear speaker pod (I'm not sure what else to call this part) modified so that the new speakers will fit and painted so it won't rust.

Test fitting the rear components. Yeah, I'm getting even more excited at this point.

New speaker installed:

Sadly today I forgot to grab my camera when I left the house. I guess I was too excited about putting the finishing touches on the car today. Today I finished the install. The first stop was Music For Pleasure for new RCAs that actually work. I can't stress how cool these guys are. Dwayne had the RCA cables made and waiting for me when I got there. I have enough wire for both the cabin speakers as well as for the sub.

My next stop was to put the interior back in the car. I was quite worried that the factory panels wouldn't fit because the new speakers are slightly different than the factory ones. Yes, I was wrong. Everything went back together and I didn't have any leftover screws...LOL

When I pull the seats out to run the sub wiring, I'll get a photo or two of how the amps are mounted in the car. As soon as I figure out how to post video on youtube of copyrighted music, I'll try to get a short clip of how the car sounds now. I'm really proud of myself for doing this and it turning out so well.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Awesome. Looks great! Can't believe you accomplished what you did in that amount of time! My installs usually end up taking 3 months, LOL. You might need to look into a side job as an installer.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

bbfoto said:


> Awesome. Looks great! Can't believe you accomplished what you did in that amount of time! My installs usually end up taking 3 months, LOL. You might need to look into a side job as an installer.


I'm going on 10 months

That 9 months of winter doesn't count:laugh:


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice work! 
Sub'd


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice work! Didn't know fat mat had logos that look a lot like the autobot symbol lol!

Good looking car! Just wish Pontiac would make them look more retro like all the other old muscle cars


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

bbfoto said:


> Awesome. Looks great! Can't believe you accomplished what you did in that amount of time! My installs usually end up taking 3 months, LOL. You might need to look into a side job as an installer.


Thank you. When I start a project, I really can't rest until it's done, and done right. That could be why I'm "done" for now. The next fun part comes when I order the subwoofer.:laugh: As sore as I am from this install, I don't know if I could handle a side job as an installer.


MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> I'm going on 10 months
> 
> That 9 months of winter doesn't count:laugh:


:laugh: I'm sure your system will sound awesome when you're done.


Fricasseekid said:


> Nice work!
> Sub'd


Thank you.


Schizm said:


> Nice work! Didn't know fat mat had logos that look a lot like the autobot symbol lol!
> 
> Good looking car! Just wish Pontiac would make them look more retro like all the other old muscle cars


Thank you. I had to swing by a dealership for some small plastic clips and a lady walked in taking about how nice the car looked as I was walking through the lobby. She was startled when I said, thank you because she was talking about my car.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

My one question after all of this is how long is the break in period for speakers? Will I notice a change in sound quality? Should I be playing test CDs or just listening to music at low to medium levels?


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

littlemissGTO said:


> My one question after all of this is how long is the break in period for speakers? Will I notice a change in sound quality? Should I be playing test CDs or just listening to music at low to medium levels?


Personally I have never had any issues with pushing any speakers at their rated power capabilities right out the box. Unless they are grossly overpowered or your gains are set up improperly you won't hurt them. After a few weeks you may notice that they will open up and sound a bit fuller.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Thanks. I found that at a certain volume, it's just too loud in the car especially with the windows up. I'm so glad I went through with this mod. I want to go for a drive right now, just so I can listen to some music...LOL


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

That's awesome. I'm dying to get my install done...September ugh! So need to crank up some Far Beyond Driven in a good system. This trucks oem audio blows


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Tomorrow is Tool day.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Schizm said:


> That's awesome. I'm dying to get my install done...September ugh! So need to crank up some Far Beyond Driven in a good system. This trucks oem audio blows


You and me both! I'm just hoping I can get the interior put back in my car so I can drive it! The AC blower went out in my truck and I didn't find out till after I gutted my car out.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Schizm, you got a link to your build thread?


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Nothing built yet! And because I can't afford to park this truck for long except for vacations I'm having Joey and Bing put it together for me since I'm flying out to Vietnam from cali and my truck will be sitting around for 2 or 3 weeks its a great opportunity to get things done and not have extra downtime for extraneous events. This is in September so until then I'm Jonesing. 

And before that time I have Dylan (forget his dogma name ill edit in later) working on building me a frame for my dogs bench that will replace the passenger seat. As well as a tv swing arm/mount. Joey doesnt have aluminum capabilities and steel/wood is too heavy for a big rig. 

Still need to figure out which head unit and dsp I'm gonna use and maybe a different tweeter. But ill totally let them put a build log up.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm jelly.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol of my wallet getting thinner? Since I don't have time to throw at it, I get to toss cash. Ugh. 

So GTO, what sub(s) are you going to put in your car? Nm I just reread the OP and saw!


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

You are crazy MissGTO! That's a lot of work in a short period of time. And all done very nicely. The only thing I would've changed was putting some sort of enclosure behind the rear speakers and seal up the front doors, which you said you would do next time you were in there. Could be done without making it too much trouble to re and re when necessary. Again, great work under a tight deadline.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Datsubishi said:


> You are crazy MissGTO! That's a lot of work in a short period of time. And all done very nicely. The only thing I would've changed was putting some sort of enclosure behind the rear speakers and seal up the front doors, which you said you would do next time you were in there. Could be done without making it too much trouble to re and re when necessary. Again, great work under a tight deadline.


Thank you. Thankfully for the next round of installs (the sub woofer) I won't be under a tight deadline.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

I picked up some more shrink tube and found cable pants. When I install the sub, I'll add cable pants to all of the speaker wire to clean it up a bit.
I take it Google SketchUp is the way to go when designing a sub box? If there's another program that's newb friendly, I'm all ears.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Are you going for some exotic shape? If just a basic rectangle or angled can be done with Rockford's iPhone app. Piece of cake.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

No, I'm not looking to make an exotic shape, just some thing that will work well and fit in my trunk.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The RF app will make your life VERY easy then.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Cool. I wish I had some of the carpentry/design skills that some of the other board members here have.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Color ME crazy, but I'd love to see how you tackle a fiberglass stealth box.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

The idea of making a fiberglass box had crossed my mind, but I don't think that's going to happen. Fiberglass intimidates me.:laugh:


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm betting you'd do just fine even without helpful voices. But at least 2 of the guys that have posted are at least decent at glassing


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

littlemissGTO said:


> The idea of making a fiberglass box had crossed my mind, but I don't think that's going to happen. Fiberglass intimidates me.:laugh:


There are tons of really good tutorials about glassing on YouTube. It's really a simple process. Once you understand the basic process your imagination is the limit!


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

I just did my first real fibreglassing and it was definitely a little intimidating at first. It definitely isn't the prettiest or most perfect job around, but for being done upside down in the wheel wells of an old car, I think I did pretty good. I'm actually looking forward to tackling a job that can be done mostly on a bench besides the initial mockup and first couple layers. I didn't find that polyester resin was too bad to work with, so I'm looking forward to trying epoxy in the future as well. I don't mind the smell either  I was outside and it was mostly done from the outside of the vehicle as well, so not too much brain damage.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I like the smell.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

You guys are horrible influences...LOL I've started to read and watch some of the classing tutorials. The process looks fairly simple, just time consuming. I'll have to talk to a friend to see if I can use part of his garage for this project. 
I think a glass box will fit my trunk better than a wood enclosure.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

If you do layups with polyester resin indoors, use a respirator


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

It looks like I am going to attempt to build a glass box. I've got some room to work in a garage/driveway. This should be fun.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Just make sure you get the right enclosure size and design for your sub before fabricating it. It's better to be a bit larger rather than too small as you can always put something inside to take up a bit of space.

Also figure out a very secure way to bolt it to the car when you design it...at least two bolts. And think about incorporating a protective grill. You might want to look into using rivnuts to secure the enclosure if there aren't any handy factory mounting points. 

Installing Rivnuts - YouTube

I prefer the rivnut installer at the top of this page as it fits easily in my mobile toolbox:

Rivet Nut Tools | Rivet Nut Tool | Rivet Gun | Rivet Tool | Rivet Pop Gun | Rivet Pneumatic Gun


Good luck with the fiberglassing. FYI, good, fresh resin is the key, along with having EVERYTHING prepped BEFORE you start. Large, flat panels are the weakest and will flex easily, which decreases subwoofer performance. So it's usually better to use 3/4" MDF for larger flat panels or reinforce the FG panel with FG rope "beams" or MDF braces. Judging from your work so far, I'm sure you'll do quite well.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i'll second the comment about prep. do it right the first time. sort of like measure twice, cut once.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

bbfoto said:


> Just make sure you get the right enclosure size and design for your sub before fabricating it. It's better to be a bit larger rather than too small as you can always put something inside to take up a bit of space.
> 
> Also figure out a very secure way to bolt it to the car when you design it...at least two bolts. And think about incorporating a protective grill. You might want to look into using rivnuts to secure the enclosure if there aren't any handy factory mounting points.
> 
> ...


This looks a lot like a pop rivet only threaded. Once I pull the carpeting out of the trunk I'll look for mounting places.


mattyjman said:


> i'll second the comment about prep. do it right the first time. sort of like measure twice, cut once.


Yeah, I don't want to mess up and have to either make another box, or pay someone to fix my mistake.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Here are couple great glass tutorials. The videos are cheesy and the guy sounds a bit condescending, but after watching these laying fiberglass got a lot easier for me. I use less materials and spend less money too! 
http://youtu.be/-z1-PJ_WeKM
http://youtu.be/h6QySYiJhyQ


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I read your PM earlier and I 2nd the idea for the fiberglass box. Just get lots of plastic sheets from walmart or Lowes and use the blue or grean painters tape so u dont hurt the paint and take your time.

I did this box in the side panel for my single 8W7 before i went two 10W7's.

I used the carpet panel as the back mold and taped it up with 3 layers.




























Wrapped it fleece using spray glue. The only reason mine was so deep is the dang W7 required alot of room behind it.
The MW190 shouldnt need very much at all.




















Just take your time and pre-cut all the fiberglass mat and try not to get to far ahead of your self and let the layer cure/dry.

You can cut a wood face for the front of the box and just glass the backside like I was saying. Cut two pieces one with the sub hole bigger to counter sink the sub and make a grill.

Im still trying to find carpet local that matches our trunk. Let me know if you do. I need a couple yards of it. 

Shoot me a PM either here or on LS1 GTO if ya need any help.

Kyle


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Actually the hard part is trying to figure out the size of the box. A friend ran some numbers for me and figured out that I needed a 53 L box, but I'm just not sure. Does anyone else have any idea what size box the Dyn MW190 needs?


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll look online for specs. Dyn's site maybe. 

You can use cardboard as a mock-up and the use a 12X12X12 cardboard box to get 1 cuft. Fill it with packing peanuts and go From there


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The MW190 isn't listed on their site anymore. Did the sub come with a spec sheet?


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

quality_sound said:


> The MW190 isn't listed on their site anymore. Did the sub come with a spec sheet?


I haven't purchased it yet. I did send an email to Dyn and confirmed that they still make the MW190. The rep sent me a .pdf about the Dyn, but not a spec sheet per se. I've attached what I received from Dyn.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow. That things needs a 2.41cuft box. They recommended a 2.5cuft box. Doesn't require alot of power either.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Crazy isn't it?


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah. My Two 10W7's take that much.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

The MW 190 is great for IB applications. Food for thought.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

The gas tank is behind the backseat in the 04-06 GTOs. The rep mentioned building an aperiodic box to cut down on size.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

littlemissGTO said:


> The gas tank is behind the backseat in the 04-06 GTOs. The rep mentioned building an aperiodic box to cut down on size.


How much space do you have in the rear deck?


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

I've got a set of CA1s in the rear deck.


----------



## barkingspud (Jun 13, 2013)

You a crazy woman...


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

barkingspud said:


> You a crazy woman...


:laugh:
Nice to see you around these parts. Maybe you'll get some ideas for your truck.


----------



## barkingspud (Jun 13, 2013)

littlemissGTO said:


> :laugh:
> Nice to see you around these parts. Maybe you'll get some ideas for your truck.


Yea...I'm way ahead of ya. HAT Imagine's in component mode for the front, Imagine mid only in rear doors for fill. MTX Thunderform 10" in the back. PPI 900.4. Going to bandpass the rears @ ~60-5k and feed the fronts full-range. Easy peasy.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

I should have known...LOL


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

littlemissGTO said:


> I've got a set of CA1s in the rear deck.



Ditch them and put your sub there.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I said ditch them also and go a set of 6W3's up there. Other then that though there's no way to get a 12 near the rear deck with our fuel tank the way it is.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

As Kyle mentioned, there's no way a 12" woofer would fit in the rear deck. I can always go with a different sub that requires a smaller box, and finish the sound I'm looking for. I'm not sure the 6W3's will give what I'm looking for.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

littlemissGTO said:


> As Kyle mentioned, there's no way a 12" woofer would fit in the rear deck. I can always go with a different sub that requires a smaller box, and finish the sound I'm looking for. I'm not sure the 6W3's will give what I'm looking for.


Him then perhaps you should look at a Focal sub or too. the Dyn Esotar does not require a large enclosure. The Ultimo would be a good option as well.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If you want a 12" in the rear deck, you can get a 12" in the rear deck.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

jayhawkblk said:


> Him then perhaps you should look at a Focal sub or too. the Dyn Esotar does not require a large enclosure. The Ultimo would be a good option as well.


The Dyn Esotar is completely out of my price range. I may go with a Focal. I've started to look into them. The enclosure size and price are in the range I'm looking for.


quality_sound said:


> If you want a 12" in the rear deck, you can get a 12" in the rear deck.


I get ya, but if I won't cut the car up to mini-tub it, I won't cut it up to put a 12 in the rear deck.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

All I heard was that now you have enough justification to start cutting.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

littlemissGTO said:


> The Dyn Esotar is completely out of my price range. I may go with a Focal. I've started to look into them. The enclosure size and price are in the range I'm looking for.
> 
> I get ya, but if I won't cut the car up to mini-tub it, I won't cut it up to put a 12 in the rear deck.


I do have 2 NIB Focal Polyglass 8's Version 2 here if you want to give those a whirl.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Mini-Tub for some 19X12 or 19X13's... Yes please. Oh wait a minute lol. 

It can be done with a single 8 or 10 



Lets break it down to 3 of the most important things in my book I must know. 

Price we have to work with
Enclosure max size 
Music you listen to


After that we can choose a sub that fits your needs and goals. 
How much power are you planning in running to it? 600W with that M6?

Kyle


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I have been watching your install but hadnt replied yet. It looks great so far.

So my sub didnt have the paperwork with it (but came in the original box and Styrofoam. After reading the info that you found, I will try to make the enclosure as big as possible and see where it comes up to. If the enclose does end up too small then I will try it free air. I havnt built an AP box for a while, and it wouldnt work in my application anyways.

I will put up a full review once the box is done.

BTW i am a huge fan of the LSx GTOs. im friends with TMorgan (on the ls2gto forums) and Ive been to goat run a couple of times. Im known on the forums as LS1Dave as I used to have an 01 Z28. I will be installing a system is TMorgans supercharged G8 as soon as he gets his stuff together.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

NA$TY-TA said:


> Mini-Tub for some 19X12 or 19X13's... Yes please. Oh wait a minute lol.
> 
> It can be done with a single 8 or 10
> 
> ...


Considering what I spent on my Forgelines, a mini tub isn't even in my thought process right now.

Price: I budgeted around $500 for the Dyn, I'll probably stick in that range or even a little less.
Enclosure size: Given that our trunks are so damned small and I travel a lot, this is an issue. A glass enclosure that fits on the driver's side (since the amps are on the driver's side) would be best. I'm pretty sure I can get a 1 to 1.5 cuft box there no problem. If my expectations are off please let me know. After all, this is my first build.
Music genre: Boy this is difficult as my choice in music depends on what mood I'm in. I really do have a wide variety of music. One minute I could be jamming with my kids listening to the Imagine Dragons and then switch over to something like Tool or Deadmau5. 
Yes, I'll more than likely be running 600w with the M6.


vwdave said:


> I have been watching your install but hadnt replied yet. It looks great so far.
> 
> So my sub didnt have the paperwork with it (but came in the original box and Styrofoam. After reading the info that you found, I will try to make the enclosure as big as possible and see where it comes up to. If the enclose does end up too small then I will try it free air. I havnt built an AP box for a while, and it wouldnt work in my application anyways.
> 
> ...


I'm about ready to rip the interior out again to add more sound deadner and change some mounting hardware. Yes, I'm freaking crazy!
I glanced over some of the AP box sites, and I don't know if I'm ready to even attempt such a build. I'm amazed at how large of an enclosure Dyn wants you to use with such a small (relatively) subwoofer.
Nasty and I are both on the LS2 message board. The screen names are the same over there. I haven't done a goat run yet, but you never know if/when that will happen. I've done a couple of the GTOAA national events as well as a few Dragon Runs.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Have you thought about running a different sub? Perhaps a pair of 10s or 12s that play well in small sealed enclosures! Matching glass side boxes! >


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Schizm said:


> Have you thought about running a different sub? Perhaps a pair of 10s or 12s that play well in small sealed enclosures! Matching glass side boxes! >


Looking at different subs now. Matching glass boxes may not happen as I'll need to do a battery relocate in the future.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

If you plan to race your car keep in mind that if the battery moves to the trunk youll need an emergency off switch on the outside of the car. This is why I never relocated it in my Camaro.

The shop that sold me the dyn stressed to me that this is a strictly SQ sub. Dont plan to play DUBstep (or whatever that is) or bass mechanic and plan to getting anything. its more of a deep woofer rather than a subwoofer.

I was looking at a couple of subs from CDT, and one from MMATS before I decided on this sub. Who knows, I might still go that way if this sub wont work.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

a alpine type R or a kicker solobaric would take less space and provide more out put..


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm a fan of JL and always have been. I prefer sealed and listen to everything myself. 

Well if $500 is your max you could pick up a single JL 10W6v3.

This is right off there site.

The 10W6v3 is best used with amplifier power in the 200W - 600W range and is optimized to operate in a sealed enclosure with only 0.55 cu. ft. (15.6 l)

So 0.55 cuft. Sounds to me like it will fit your goals pretty well. 

Kyle


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

quietfly said:


> a alpine type R or a kicker solobaric would take less space and provide more out put..


I've had both Alpine and Kicker subs, I wouldn't mind giving something else a try.


NA$TY-TA said:


> I'm a fan of JL and always have been. I prefer sealed and listen to everything myself.
> 
> Well if $500 is your max you could pick up a single JL 10W6v3.
> 
> ...


I'll look into the JL. I may even go with a Focal. I love the Focal cub that I've got in the house. I think I want a sealed box, well hell I'm going to build a glass box and I really don't want to fool with trying to port it...LOL


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Fi Q 12 made just for you can be shipped from Vegas to you for 400 or less depending on your options. I'd put it above a 10w6 and close to the 12w6 if not a tad better. Think enclosure would be the biggest factor in which would sound better. 

Love my Fi Q12. But decided I wanted to hear a pair of Arc Black 12s and keep my Fi in my car.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Schizm said:


> Fi Q 12 made just for you can be shipped from Vegas to you for 400 or less depending on your options. I'd put it above a 10w6 and close to the 12w6 if not a tad better. Think enclosure would be the biggest factor in which would sound better.
> 
> Love my Fi Q12. But decided I wanted to hear a pair of Arc Black 12s and keep my Fi in my car.


Holy buckets! That subwoofer alone weights 42 pounds. I'm going to have to say negative Ghost Rider.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

And it hits bass notes incredibly hard! The new motors handle 1500w. RMS. 

I'm not sure its really that much more than the sub you were thinking of at first. 
But dubstep on mine was great. All the different bass freqs...hehe


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Schizm said:


> And it hits bass notes incredibly hard! The new motors handle 1500w. RMS.
> 
> I'm not sure its really that much more than the sub you were thinking of at first.
> But dubstep on mine was great. All the different bass freqs...hehe


Maybe I'll pick one up when I buy a truck. That's too much weight over one wheel, and I don't want to run dual subs.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol run it on the passengerside? Lol


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I had a pair of 10w6v2 running off a 500 watt amp in a previous car. They sounded incredible.

Im debating selling my dyn sub before even trying it because once I hook it up it lowers its worth, and if im doubting it that much im nervous to try it and have it sound like garbage with such a "small" box.

I have been seriously considering the CDT cast audiophile 12" sub. It uses a small box, works with 500 watts, and is supposed to be a good sound Q sub.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> I had a pair of 10w6v2 running off a 500 watt amp in a previous car. They sounded incredible.
> 
> Im debating selling my dyn sub before even trying it because once I hook it up it lowers its worth, and if im doubting it that much im nervous to try it and have it sound like garbage with such a "small" box.
> 
> I have been seriously considering the CDT cast audiophile 12" sub. It uses a small box, works with 500 watts, and is supposed to be a good sound Q sub.


I'm still in shock that such a "small" sub needs such a large enclosure.

My sub purchase has been put on hold for a few more days. Ended up having to buy a new battery, as the old one left me stranded. I guess I shouldn't be too upset considering it lasted 6 years.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Does seem like a huge enclosure


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

littlemissGTO said:


> I'm still in shock that such a "small" sub needs such a large enclosure.
> 
> My sub purchase has been put on hold for a few more days. Ended up having to buy a new battery, as the old one left me stranded. I guess I shouldn't be too upset considering it lasted 6 years.




What battery did you get? Please don't tell me an optima.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

NA$TY-TA said:


> What battery did you get? Please don't tell me an optima.


Yeap. Went back with a Red Top, as the last one lasted 6 years. My options on a Saturday at 7PM were pretty limited. Especially around here and you're about three seconds from punching the tow truck driver in the face.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I know that people dont like optima these days but Ive always had good luck with my optimas. Better luck with red tops than yellows as ive had yellow tops go out on me after only a year or so, ive always sold my cars with red tops as they last the time that I own my cars.

Did you see what im doing now with my sub? Im sorry that I wasnt able to get you an answer on how it sounds in a smaller box. I also know that you cant do an IB setup like what Im doing because of your gas tank.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

They really don't make them like they used to. I had then yrs ago and bought one about 3 yrs ago and had to have it replaced 3 times. Covered under warranty yes, but I got fed up of it leaving me stranded. Back in th day yes. Now I wouldn't even use one as boat anchor.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

I'm hoping that's not the case with this one, but you never know. Maybe next time I'll go with an XS.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

littlemissGTO said:


> I'm hoping that's not the case with this one, but you never know. Maybe next time I'll go with an XS.


Hopefully. I hate buying the same things twice. I heard good things about XS and picked up a D3400 format Goat. Well see how it works with my Alt setup. 

Kyle


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

What an interesting day! I went to a friends house to talk shop and do some programming on his car and came home with a JBL W10GTi MkII. Hopefully I'll have it installed and playing by the end of the week. I have to sound deaden the trunk, pull the rear interior and run speaker wire as well as RCAs. I'm so freaking excited. The box will probably be ditched in favor of a glass box.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

You scored a great subwoofer.  Love this line except for the mounting depth compared to others.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That is absolutely my favorite sub. Just doesn't fit worth a crap in my Golf.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

quality_sound said:


> That is absolutely my favorite sub. Just doesn't fit worth a crap in my Golf.


I am sacrificing a LOT of trunk space with the box this sub is in. That is going to have to change. No two ways about it, but believe me, I'm going to enjoy the heck out of it until I build a glass box for it.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

What a day! It started easy enough. I pulled the carpeting out of the trunk and got busy sound deadening it. Then I realized that I didn't have any 8 gauge power or ground wire, and I managed to leave the remote knob for the PDX-M6 at a friend's house. I couldn't get it because he was out golfing. No biggie, I'll just hit a local car audio place and I'll be good, right? The first shop made me so mad it wasn't even funny. I told the salesman that I needed a foot of 8 gauge power wire and a foot of 8 gauge ground wire. I also told him that I misplaced the remote knob, and I'd like to purchase one of those as well. His first comment was, "Well the only wire we sell in bulk is 0 gauge." I just looked at him like he was a fool. I told him that I didn't need 0 gauge, that I needed 8 gauge. His reply was, "The only way I can sell you 8 gauge wire is to sell you an 8 gauge amp kit and that's $50." I said, "Why would I buy an amp kit, if I only need a total of two feet of wire?" He stuck to his $50 amp kit. So I said, forget the wire. What about the remote knob? "We have 6 of them in stock, and they are $50." I said, " I can get one from Amazon for less than half that price." That's when he went on about the remote not having a lifetime warranty. I stopped him and said, it's a freaking remote volume knob, not an amp." At that point I just walked out of the store rather pissed. My next stop was the car audio shop a few miles away. Guess what, they GAVE me the wire I needed. They didn't stock the remote knob, and as it turns out, I didn't need it anyway. Thank goodness.
Here's what the trunk looks like with the deadner in it:





This is the gas tank, this is also why I can't run IB in this car:

The goal here is to keep the spoiler from rattling. 

So far, so freaking good! Without a doubt this is the best sounding system I have ever owned in a vehicle.
Tomorrow I'll get some pictures of the carpeting reinstalled in the trunk and show you guys how the sub sits for now. I do apologize for not getting photos of how the amps are mounted again. I was sorta pressed for time. I had a car club meeting that I had to get to...LOL One day I'll get a photo or two of the amps mounted, I promise.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

nice score on the sub.I want to know what you think of it as I have never thought JBL for subs (even though I know they are good). What kind of damping material is that? looks like transformer...

Shops these days are so irritating. Ive had similar experiences in my area. Most shops here are Persian owned and run. you walk in looking for wire, they try to sell you a piece of crap amp, not listening at all. When I told them I had a Mcintosh amp, they tried to tell me that their Sony amps are better. ROLF Total idiots...never even heard of Mcintosh, they probably thought it was built by Apple.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> nice score on the sub.I want to know what you think of it as I have never thought JBL for subs (even though I know they are good). What kind of damping material is that? looks like transformer...
> 
> Shops these days are so irritating. Ive had similar experiences in my area. Most shops here are Persian owned and run. you walk in looking for wire, they try to sell you a piece of crap amp, not listening at all. When I told them I had a Mcintosh amp, they tried to tell me that their Sony amps are better. ROLF Total idiots...never even heard of Mcintosh, they probably thought it was built by Apple.


I am amazed at how hard it hits. I'm glad I didn't end up with a 12 of the same type. It would be too much. Well too much for what I've done. I'm very pleased with it so far.
I thought about calling the shop Friday and asking to speak to the manager and telling him about my experience there. I mean, when I started looking to do this upgrade, they were the first place I went to. I'm glad I didn't give them my money then.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

That's this bigger shop in Idaho asked for 700 up front to diagnose this guy who was having a speaker cut out. So he came to my buddy's little shop the next town over. Just by listening we figured it could easily be a bad rca so we hooked a used one up that was laying around and solved the issue for 8 bucks...

Edit: I should add that for the money they were going to put in all new lines (except for power I'm guessing) and check his amps.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Schizm said:


> That's this bigger shop in Idaho asked for 700 up front to diagnose this guy who was having a speaker cut out. So he came to my buddy's little shop the next town over. Just by listening we figured it could easily be a bad rca so we hooked a used one up that was laying around and solved the issue for 8 bucks...
> 
> Edit: I should add that for the money they were going to put in all new lines (except for power I'm guessing) and check his amps.


and we wonder why this industry is going down. I have always wanted to open my own shop, but people are scared away from shops and buy online (prices are also a motivating factor). Its kind of depressing as I spent most of my high school and college years going to car audio shops, talking to knowledgeable salesmen to learn about stuff and watching installers to learn techniques. This next generation has to learn it all online, thank God for DIYMA, but otherwise, this generation is completely deprived.

Sorry littlemissGTO to go so far off topic. Im glad you are enjoying the sub. If that sub is giving you want you want I dont think you would have been happy with the dyn. It doesnt hit hard at all, as the guy that sold mine to me said, its like an oversized midwoofer.

I cant wait to see your fiberglass enclosure. with all the GTOs that ive been around I havnt seen any with a proper audio install.


----------



## thunderstruck2010 (Feb 23, 2012)

hey there missGTO, might i pose a question?

ok question two have you considered running 8" shallow mount subs in the rear side pockets instead of the rear fill 6.5 you have now... saves weight, easily hidden, gives trunk space, most 8" only need .75cuft...justa idea for you


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

thunderstruck2010 said:


> hey there missGTO, might i pose a question?
> 
> ok question two have you considered running 8" shallow mount subs in the rear side pockets instead of the rear fill 6.5 you have now... saves weight, easily hidden, gives trunk space, most 8" only need .75cuft...justa idea for you


I wouldn't have been able to mount my amps where I did if I had gone with 8" shallow mounts there. I also did not want to deal with building enclosures for them. Build time was a serious factor with this install. I don't have a garage and I'm at the mercy of mother nature and friends with garages.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

How's the weather been in STL? I can't imagine sound deadening a trunk is fun in the heat lol


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

It's been unseasonably cool here and the humidity has been low. Very odd weather for this time of the year.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

I went home a couple weeks ago and in Utah and Idaho it got down in the 40s at night. It was so nice


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

I'm hoping it's this nice in Michigan when I go up for the Woodward Dream Cruise. Right now they are getting a ton of rain. No rain and cool nights make for great car weather. 

So now that I've got the sub figured out my next question is should I be looking at sound processors? I've seen some builds with guys running them, but it looks like they are running a set of midbass speakers and I'm not. Does that matter? I saw that Alpine, JL, RF, Mosconi, and Audison make them. With Mosconi, I don't believe there's a local dealer that carries them. JML audio carries Audison. Which one would you guys suggest considering space is at a premium in this car? Would I need to pick up 6 more RCAs to wire in the sound processor? I apologize in advance for the newb questions, but I figured I'd get them out of the way now...LOL


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

You don't need separate midbass speakers for a processor to be advantageous. It will work wonders on a 2-way front stage + subwoofer setup. IMO, the main difference between the different processors is if you will need to hook up a laptop PC or other computer in order to do any tuning or major adjustments. There are just a few that allow you to tune without a PC...the Alpine PXA-H800 & older 700/701 (but you will need to buy the separate RUX controller in most cases), and the JBL MS-8. Otherwise, you will need a PC to set up the other processors.

In addition, some of the available units do not even have a basic remote available for system & subwoofer volume level, changing tuning/memory presets (e.g. one preset for critical car-off listening, one for highway driving, etc.), or source selection.

There is of course the option to buy a head unit with built-in processing, such as the Pioneer DEH-80PRS and more expensive DEX-P99RS. There are some Kenwood and Clarion HU's you may consider as well. Or you could probably find a good deal on an older Pioneer Premier DEX-P9 + DEQ-P9 combo (separate HU & Processor but it's a very powerful setup and you don't need a computer to adjust/control it). But it doesn't have any modern features such as direct iPod control, handsfree Bluetooth calling, etc. Implementing those two things into a system with an outboard processor can be challenging, and they may or may not be important to you.

There are so many variables and options that it can get to be a bit mind-boggling even for experienced installers. Usually there will be several tradeoffs between the different setups, and you have to decide what will work best for your preferences and your install.

Another thing to strongly consider is if you want to have integrated iPhone/iPod control and playback and at what level of integration?

Oh...Yes, you will need to run RCA's for each separate channel (L&R tweeters, L&R Mids, L&R Rear Fill if you have it, and either Mono or L&R Subwoofer). You will also need a separate amplifier channel for each of these. This is because the point of a DSP Processor is to control the level (amplitude), EQ (frequency response), Time Alignment (digital delay), and sometimes Phase, independently for each speaker in your system.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

I'm no stranger to using a PC/Mac in a car. From what I understand a out my HU (INA-W910) I can use it to control their Imprint line of processors. 
I would love to keep the iPhone/iPod control, Pandora, etc that this head unit provides.
Tomorrow after I give the car a bath I plan on delving deeper into what this head unit is capable of. There are some settings that I haven't touched yet, and I'd like to see what difference if any they will make. I might even record a video of the system playing.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

littlemissGTO said:


> I'm no stranger to using a PC/Mac in a car. From what I understand a out my HU (INA-W910) I can use it to control their Imprint line of processors.
> I would love to keep the iPhone/iPod control, Pandora, etc that this head unit provides.
> Tomorrow after I give the car a bath I plan on delving deeper into what this head unit is capable of. There are some settings that I haven't touched yet, and I'd like to see what difference if any they will make. I might even record a video of the system playing.



That would be great to see a video of your complete setup. 

I had forgotten that you had installed the Alpine INA-W910. In that case I would be inclined to go with the Alpine PXA-H800. With that HU I don't think that you would need the separate RUX-C800 controller. Several senior forum members are using the H800 and seem to be relatively satisfied with it now that some early release bugs have been worked out.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Well videos will have to wait. Came outside to a broken window and missing head unit.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

That sucks! Did they take anything else?


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

No, thank goodness. Everything else was pretty well hidden.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Sometimes the window is the bigger pain to replace too!
I hate crackheads that steal ****


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Especially on this freaking car!
Me too man, me too.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

How much did you like that model HU? Gonna get another or change it ip?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

sorry to hear, little miss.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Schizm said:


> How much did you like that model HU? Gonna get another or change it ip?


I had gotten pretty darned used to it. I can't get another one because that model has been discontinued. The search for a new one begins.


cajunner said:


> sorry to hear, little miss.


Thanks man. Time to build better.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Post up a WTB thread. Someone is bound to have one. if you liked it enough that is


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

No idea what I'm going to do yet. I have to wait and see what the insurance company says. The replacement model of that head unit is considerably more than what I spent.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this. I hope insurance does you right and you get the HU you want.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

So far the insurance company has been awesome. Then not so awesome part is that so far I'm at $2500 in damages. You read that right, $2500 in damages. The glass that they broke is $761 alone. I will call a couple of places on Monday and see if I can get the same head unit for what I paid for it. As it stands right now, Crutchfield no longer carries it, and to find the same one at other places it's $200 more.
The car is at a friend's house because I couldn't get a new window, there are none in the state. Monday I will drop the car off at the body shop and let them deal with every thing except for the head unit.


----------



## Firewall (Sep 29, 2009)

littlemissGTO said:


> What an interesting day! I went to a friends house to talk shop and do some programming on his car and came home with a JBL W10GTi MkII. Hopefully I'll have it installed and playing by the end of the week. I have to sound deaden the trunk, pull the rear interior and run speaker wire as well as RCAs. I'm so freaking excited. The box will probably be ditched in favor of a glass box.


Just out of curiousity, isn't that a pic of the jbl power series?


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Firewall said:


> Just out of curiousity, isn't that a pic of the jbl power series?


It's a W10GTi MkII.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

littlemissGTO said:


> I'm hoping it's this nice in Michigan when I go up for the Woodward Dream Cruise. Right now they are getting a ton of rain. No rain and cool nights make for great car weather.


Your going up for the Woodward dream cruise also, are you just going up on Saturday or will you be there throughout the week. My wife is from Detroit and we are going up there this year for the cruise also. However I am also trying to go to "Shake the Lake" in Erie the following day so I am probably leaving that evening. Should we plan a Dreamcruise get together, I know there is a decent number of Michigan guys here.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Navy Chief said:


> Your going up for the Woodward dream cruise also, are you just going up on Saturday or will you be there throughout the week. My wife is from Detroit and we are going up there this year for the cruise also. However I am also trying to go to "Shake the Lake" in Erie the following day so I am probably leaving that evening. Should we plan a Dreamcruise get together, I know there is a decent number of Michigan guys here.


I usually go up for at least a week. My plan is to leave St. Louis on Aug 6 and stay until after the cruise. I spend so much time there because I have a lot of friends in MI and we all like to get together and do stuffs.


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

littlemissGTO said:


> So far the insurance company has been awesome. Then not so awesome part is that so far I'm at $2500 in damages. You read that right, $2500 in damages. The glass that they broke is $761 alone. I will call a couple of places on Monday and see if I can get the same head unit for what I paid for it. As it stands right now, Crutchfield no longer carries it, and to find the same one at other places it's $200 more.
> The car is at a friend's house because I couldn't get a new window, there are none in the state. Monday I will drop the car off at the body shop and let them deal with every thing except for the head unit.


That really sucks. I would definitely remove all of the equipment that you can before you leave it at the body shop. Amps, sub, etc. everything that isn't bolted down or hidden. I've seen too many cars get broken into again while at any sort of shop. 

Good luck with finding what you need to get things up and running again.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

crx4luke said:


> That really sucks. I would definitely remove all of the equipment that you can before you leave it at the body shop. Amps, sub, etc. everything that isn't bolted down or hidden. I've seen too many cars get broken into again while at any sort of shop.
> 
> Good luck with finding what you need to get things up and running again.


The body shop is one of the places I don't have to worry too much about the car. The guys there love my car and have worked on it before. In fact it was just there a few weeks ago because of a mishap with a drywall screw and the amp rack install. D'oh!
The way things are going, it looks like I'm going to have the car repainted one panel at a time. Sheesh!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks good. I would have thrown some deadner on those plastic housings the midbass are in.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Looks good. I would have thrown some deadner on those plastic housings the midbass are in.


I will probably do that once I get the car back from the body shop.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

littlemissGTO said:


> I will probably do that once I get the car back from the body shop.


Awesome, those little plastic cups like that tend to resonate. I tried to coat them both on the outside and inside with deadner. Very cool build.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

sorry to hear about the break in. This is exactly why im making my entire system 100% stealth.

I dont know about you but I cant get myself to repurchase the same thing after it was stolen. I always have to get something else.

good luck on the repairs and finding the proper head unit.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> sorry to hear about the break in. This is exactly why im making my entire system 100% stealth.
> 
> I dont know about you but I cant get myself to repurchase the same thing after it was stolen. I always have to get something else.
> 
> good luck on the repairs and finding the proper head unit.


The only thing not stealth was the head unit. My amps are very well hidden, and the punks didn't bother to open the trunk.

I'd like to get a different model Alpine HU, but I can't justify the cost right now. I'm amazed at how much stuff they left behind. I still have the PAC controller for my steering wheel controls, the RCA jack is still there, both antennae for the GPS and XM radio are still there. I even still have the remote to the head unit. 

What annoys the crap out of me is that I come home as quiet as possible (other than my exhaust note) and my car gets broken into, but the neighbors come home blasting their stuff and they are left alone. Makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Could be the neighbors did it!

So they did damage to your car door trying to break a window? Inept. Explains why they left the rest


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Schizm said:


> Could be the neighbors did it!
> 
> So they did damage to your car door trying to break a window? Inept. Explains why they left the rest


Oh yeah. Here's a few pictures.





The reason there's no pinstripe on the rear quarter is because I just had it repaired. I was scheduled to go get the car pinstriped again Monday.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

So the dumbass tried picking the lock then clothes hangering it? Then failing at both just broke it?

And nobody noticed some clown doing all this? Make sure the lock works 100% or make them replace it too!


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Schizm said:


> So the dumbass tried picking the lock then clothes hangering it? Then failing at both just broke it?
> 
> And nobody noticed some clown doing all this? Make sure the lock works 100% or make them replace it too!


It would seem that way. No one has said anything other than, "man I'm sorry." **** you, you saw that my window was broken and didn't bother to knock on my door? Insurance is paying for the lock to be replaced. I need to have the body shop test to make sure the door lock actuator works on that side. If it fails the insurance company will pay for it to be replaced.
I must admit this car is built like a freaking tank.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow that's really messed up. I always get so worked up when people do damage to someone else's property. 

You should consider it a compliment that your car was hit and not the neighbors as the thieves probably saw your car as nicer and more likely to have a good head unit.

Even though the only aftermarket stuff visible was your head unit, that is the #1 thing that thieves look for in a car.

Do you have a garage that you can park in over night? Chances are that these idiots will be back.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> Wow that's really messed up. I always get so worked up when people do damage to someone else's property.
> 
> You should consider it a compliment that your car was hit and not the neighbors as the thieves probably saw your car as nicer and more likely to have a good head unit.
> 
> ...


I've gotten tons of compliments about the car, so I'm sure that's why it was targeted.
The car is in a friend's garage until Monday. I did think about leaving it sit like that and setting up camp in the back seat in the hopes that they'd come back. I probably would have made the news if I had done that...LOL


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Damn that sucks. Sorry to hear that. So when they opened the door the factory alarm didn't start honking the horn and wake people up? 

I'm looking at getting a new truck and if I do I'll
Be hooking up one of those fright train Horns to the factory alarm so if it goes off everyone within a few miles will know!!!! Around here trucks are the high theft items and I want to keep my Raptor after I get it 

Kyle


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Damn double post


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

NA$TY-TA said:


> Damn that sucks. Sorry to hear that. So when they opened the door the factory alarm didn't start honking the horn and wake people up?
> 
> I'm looking at getting a new truck and if I do I'll
> Be hooking up one of those fright train Horns to the factory alarm so if it goes off everyone within a few miles will know!!!! Around here trucks are the high theft items and I want to keep my Raptor after I get it
> ...


No one cares. I noticed today that someone's alarm was going off. I bothered to get up and look, but the owner didn't even turn the alarm off. It just kept going off until they got in their car and left.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

How much more is a place with a garage? Might be a wise investment in the future


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

NA$TY-TA said:


> How much more is a place with a garage? Might be a wise investment in the future


I want out of this state, let alone this apartment.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Moe zurri misery getting to you?


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I love Texas.....


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Schizm said:


> Moe zurri misery getting to you?


Yes. I'd love to be near the Nirth Carolina/Tennessee border. I love that area.


NA$TY-TA said:


> I love Texas.....


Texas was suggested because of my allergies.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

littlemissGTO said:


> Yes. I'd love to be near the Nirth Carolina/Tennessee border. I love that area.
> 
> 
> Texas was suggested because of my allergies.





littlemissGTO said:


> Yes. I'd love to be near the Nirth Carolina/Tennessee border. I love that area.
> 
> 
> Texas was suggested because of my allergies.


Lol I'm going to that very area. (in NC just passed the TN border) With a load of Sierra Nevada beers. 

I hate Texass! (though not most of the people per se Lol) That whole area ... It sucks. Too hot in the summer often with high humidity too yet so much of it is dry too...bipolar? Hehe

Ok most of that is jest, the hate part, not the heat bit. But DFW has soooo many crappy crappy drivers who seem to have death wishes.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

littlemissGTO said:


> I want out of this state, let alone this apartment.


what do you do for work? maybe I know someone in CA that can help with a job. we need more GTOs out there.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> what do you do for work? maybe I know someone in CA that can help with a job. we need more GTOs out there.


I make cars go faster.  Seriously, I learned how to blueprint engines and tune cars in school.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Just say no to CA. 

LOL


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Cali is so much nicer than Texas. Ore traffic but they know how to drive in it lol

Course its also a lot more expensive to live there.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Weather yes if you live in SoCal, but I have more hobbies then this one and Cali Smog Nazi's and CARB and Nancy Polosi's and CA other bull Crap you can keep. I lived there for 18 yrs and that was northern CA and some much crap I had to deal with was because of the rest of the state. Cost of living don't even get me started. Gas is $3.30 here and I just paid $167K for a brand new 2400sqft house 3 car garage, and granite everything. Yes it's hot in the summer, But I can also ride My Harley in DEC when it's 70. Lol

Kyle


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Good news. Thanks to this forum I found a new head unit and a PXA-H701 as a package deal. I guess I better learn how to use it and figure out where the heck I'm going to mount it in the car. Thankfully I still have some bulk RCA wire and all I have to do is cut it to length. I'm starting to feel better about all of this.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Tragedy forces improvement! Hehe.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

It would sure seem that way.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

I just re-ordered the Xm tuner and a new Metra kit from Crutchfield. While I was talking with customer service they suggested that I call XM and get the ESN from them because that was another identifying mark of the head unit. Tomorrow I'll call the officer in charge of the case and let him know that I have more stuff to help identify my head unit. I sure hope this helps catch the culprit.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow, lemons into lemonade. That's great to hear that you got what you want.

I'm not going to argue the California thing. It's not everyone.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm moving to silicon valley when I finish my ee degree?


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Interesting happenings today. While walking to meet a friend I found this:

Now, I know why there was no glass around the car. The window tint held about 95% of the glass together. I found my window not more than 50 feet from my door.
I called the police and they did come out and take a look as well as fingerprint the window. Unfortunately they couldn't find usable prints. I did find out that if anyone tries to pawn my radio, the police will be alerted because I had not only the serial number, but also the ESN from the XM unit. Oh and where I am stealing anything over $500 is a felony. If the police find the culprit, I will be pressing charges.
My new to me INA-W910 and PXA-710 will be here Monday. The new dash kit and XM unit should be here Wednesday, which is also when I'm supposed to pick up the car from the body shop. Next week will be a busy one for me.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Woohoo!


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

That's all wonderful. Pics when it's done...or maybe not. Do you think the thieves might be on these forums? To be honest, that has been a worry of mine.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> That's all wonderful. Pics when it's done...or maybe not. Do you think the thieves might be on these forums? To be honest, that has been a worry of mine.


No, it's someone that lives near me.' I will start workin on the install as soon as I have the car and all of the parts together.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the break-in! Did anything get damaged other than the window?


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Her door too.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

edouble101 said:


> Sorry to hear about the break-in! Did anything get damaged other than the window?


The door, door handle, door lock, weather stripping, and dash.


----------



## Ovrclck350 (Jul 27, 2013)

Accidentally found this thread while searching for something else. 

Just curious, why lose your trunk space at all when you have well over a foot of usable space behind the sail panels (depending on how crazy you want to get with the glassing). The boxes I use are completely removable and have a ft of cubic space in them. Even using relatively cheap subs they're still more than I need. Best part is--unless you tell someone about them no one will know where to look to steal them. I'm not running anything really high dollar or anything, but I like it.
(MB Quart components in door and rear deck)













The only thing I don't like is I didn't really have a place to mount my amp hidden away. It's on the rear panel attached to the gas tank brace.



On a side note, could someone please tell me how to remove the grills covering the tweeters? I need to move my component tweeters up there since I finally blew the stock ones. (That's the search that accidentally led me here).


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

I mounted my amps in the driver's side sail panel. Depending on wiring needs I may mount my PXA-700 in the right side sail panel.
To get to the tweeters , open the doors there is a vent there with a screw holding the panel in place. Remove the screw and place that piece aside. Then gently pull up and towards you and the panel that covers the tweeters will come out. Repeat for the other side. If you need pictures let me know, and I'll get some for you.


----------



## Ovrclck350 (Jul 27, 2013)

littlemissGTO said:


> I mounted my amps in the driver's side sail panel. Depending on wiring needs I may mount my PXA-700 in the right side sail panel.
> To get to the tweeters , open the doors there is a vent there with a screw holding the panel in place. Remove the screw and place that piece aside. Then gently pull up and towards you and the panel that covers the tweeters will come out. Repeat for the other side. If you need pictures let me know, and I'll get some for you.


Thanks! I knew about the screw and had tried before, but they seemed pretty secure. Parts aren't often easy to find for the car (well, trim pieces) and I didn't want to break it. I figured I'd doublecheck I wasn't missing something.

My sub-amp is mounted to the rack, but my other amp is mounted under my center console (It's small-just a 45W RMS x 4). I just wish I could have found some way to hide the other one without getting rid of my spare tire or mounting it under the seat. I have 2 kids and so my seats slide back/forth a lot. I didn't want any ripped wires from feet or from catching on the seat.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Ovrclck350 said:


> Thanks! I knew about the screw and had tried before, but they seemed pretty secure. Parts aren't often easy to find for the car (well, trim pieces) and I didn't want to break it. I figured I'd doublecheck I wasn't missing something.
> 
> My sub-amp is mounted to the rack, but my other amp is mounted under my center console (It's small-just a 45W RMS x 4). I just wish I could have found some way to hide the other one without getting rid of my spare tire or mounting it under the seat. I have 2 kids and so my seats slide back/forth a lot. I didn't want any ripped wires from feet or from catching on the seat.


I'm very aware at the scarcity of parts for the car. Heck the driver's door weatherstripping is discontinued here in the states. I have to order or from Austrailia because of a thief.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

littlemissGTO said:


> I'm very aware at the scarcity of parts for the car. Heck the driver's door weatherstripping is discontinued here in the states. I have to order or from Austrailia because of a thief.


But it's all worth it have such a cool car.

I would have fun finding a way to make a stealth system in one of those. I know about the limitations, but there's always dead space somewhere.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> But it's all worth it have such a cool car.
> 
> I would have fun finding a way to make a stealth system in one of those. I know about the limitations, but there's always dead space somewhere.


This is true. I think I've done a pretty good job with being stealth. Unfortunately, there's just no way to be stealth with a double din. I think this time I'm going to change how far back the unit sits in the dash.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

littlemissGTO said:


> This is true. I think I've done a pretty good job with being stealth. Unfortunately, there's just no way to be stealth with a double din. I think this time I'm going to change how far back the unit sits in the dash.


good call. 

This is actually why i dont change head units anymore...nothing less desirable than a factory head unit. processors these days are pretty good and can make even a factory head unit sound decent.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

I stopped by the shop where I bought my RCAs and speaker wire earlier today. I couldn't give the store worker a difinitive answer for how many feet of speaker wire I'd need. So he says to me,"Take the spool and use what you need, then bring it back to me." These guys are freaking awesome. Thank you again Music for Pleasure.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

That's great. I hate being tied down to a number so I usually over order when it co 
Mes to wire.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

littlemissGTO said:


> I stopped by the shop where I bought my RCAs and speaker wire earlier today. I couldn't give the store worker a difinitive answer for how many feet of speaker wire I'd need. So he says to me,"Take the spool and use what you need, then bring it back to me." These guys are freaking awesome. Thank you again Music for Pleasure.


Thats a guy who knows how to take care of customers

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Finally I have music in the car again. I'm so happy I really don't know what to do. I did not install the process this go round because I'm heading out of town for a bit and I want to order a two channel amp and go fully active. That should be a fun experience. 
Today I did hone my soldering skills and made sure that all of my speakers work.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Another couple of small updates. First a car audio guru made a much needed bracket that I can mount my PXA-H700 to. I plan on ordering another amp and going fully active and taking full advantage of the H700s abilities. Second a cool dealership in Australia called last night so I could pay for the last part I needed due to the break in.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Good to hear about your progress. Keep the pics coming. What amp are you getting?


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> Good to hear about your progress. Keep the pics coming. What amp are you getting?


I'm going to go with the Focal Solid2. That will be plenty for the tweets and hopefully I'll be able to hide it easily.

Today I got the car pinstriped again. It looks SO much better now that all of the panels have the stripe. I even let the painter get a little crazy with the trunk lid.  My car is my car again.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

That pin striping looks great. Is it painted or tape. It looks like paint, but you never know these days.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> That pin striping looks great. Is it painted or tape. It looks like paint, but you never know these days.


It's painted on. I'll get more photos of the stripe and trunklid in a couple of days.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

I finally got the car cleaned up and took some photos of the new pin stripe. I even debadged the car a little bit.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks damned good! 

Now if Pontiac wouldnt come out wirh a retro looking gto ala '65 or '69!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Today I ordered a Focal Solid2 amp and more wire. Hopefully I'll be installing the DSP and amp this weekend.  Let the tuning begin.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Yay! Congratulations


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Congrats! I got a DSP and am adding another amp too. Our installs seems to mirroring each other.

I want to see pics of that amp when it arrives.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> Congrats! I got a DSP and am adding another amp too. Our installs seems to mirroring each other.
> 
> I want to see pics of that amp when it arrives.


Yes, they do. I'm slightly envious of your McIntosh amp though.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

The amp has arrived. I'm pretty sure the install will happen Wednesday and tuning will start Thursday.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Here are a few photos of the new amp.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm kinda shocked that this Focal amp is using a single sided circuit board.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Keep in mind this is a small two channel amp. It's rated at 75x2 and it will only be used for my tweeters.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Back to your sub, but I have bad news...

This is a JBL Power serie










and this is a w10GTI mkII











this is your


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

That's a cute focal amp. I'm not too familiar with their amps but if the quality is anywhere near their speakers then it should be nice.

Is it possible that the GTI subs were different throughout their generations?


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

vwdave said:


> Is it possible that the GTI subs were different throughout their generations?


Yes there was small cosmetic change between mkI and mkII, but the sub in the picture posted by littlemissGTO is not a w10gti.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

My friend and I have discussed the sub. I'm still happy with the price I paid for it and don't feel like I've been taken advantage of.

Anywho, I got the amp and processor installed Wednesday. There were a couple of small hicups, namely the tweets weren't working. Turns out I forgot to flip the HPF/LPF switch. Once that was done everything worked, or so I thought. When I got home my allergies/sinuses started bothering me as did my bum ankle.
Thursday I saw the doc and got good news about the ankle, just some exercises and pain pills should fix it. I see him again in two weeks.
After I left the doc, I worked on the car some more. I flipped the HPF/LPF filter, cleaned up the wiring a bit and started the tuning process. Later on I used the GPS and found that it no longer "talks" to me. Looks like I have to run one more wire. Uggh. I'll do that later this weekend. Today, I'm going to do some time alignment and tuning. This should be interesting.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

so far how do you feel the DSP is doing? can you hear a difference going active? is it a subtle or pretty obvious change?


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

I would say so far so good on the DSP. I most certainly can hear a difference going active. It was a real obvious change for me. I notice my tweets more. They were slightly muffled before the change. I'm not sure if that description makes any sense or not. Some of the changes are hard for me to describe. So far I've heard more "stuff" in a couple of ZZ Top songs. I can't wait to get this dialed in some more.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Figured I'd update this tread. Shortly after I got the DSP installed I developed a low oil pressure issue and ended up having to pull the engine out of the car. I wasn't happy with what I found upon teardown, but the new build is coming along rather nicely. The "new" engine will be a 402 and should make some decent power. If all goes well sometime next week I'll have it making noise on the engine dyno.
Here are a few pictures from the build.





I'm hoping to have the car running and on the road by the end of the month. If it happens sooner than that, I'll be happy.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

So wait, you had an LS2 in there before right? What is the new motor? LQ9? LS3? What's getting done to it?


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> So wait, you had an LS2 in there before right? What is the new motor? LQ9? LS3? What's getting done to it?


Yes, it's an LS2 block. I reused the stock block, but machined it to accept larger pistons, put a different stroke crankshaft in it, and did some work to the heads so the will flow better. If all goes well, I'll have it on the engine dyno by the end of this week.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Had a tiny set back. I had to order some parts, so that potentially pushed the start up date back a few days. If UPS shows up early, I should be able to start it Friday. If not, I'll have to wait until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## justdofit (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice car! but the steering wheel is on the wrong side 

Keen to see how the audio install progresses.


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Loving the progress. The platform is something us Aussies are familiar with!

Any of our GTO-owning friends; I've heard Americans comment that there are 'peculiarities' about the Aussie layout of the interior controls - can anyone elaborate and share their thoughts? We are so used to them, that it seems totally normal. But get a VW or Opel from Europe and having the indicator stalk on the left is odd, so I get how differences can pop up overseas.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

justdofit said:


> Nice car! but the steering wheel is on the wrong side
> 
> Keen to see how the audio install progresses.


I know.  I'd love to drive on the other side of the road just once. I'd also love a Ute. I just don't see those coming here anytime soon.
Hopefully in about three weeks I'll have some more audio progress to post for you guys.


Big_Valven said:


> Loving the progress. The platform is something us Aussies are familiar with!
> 
> Any of our GTO-owning friends; I've heard Americans comment that there are 'peculiarities' about the Aussie layout of the interior controls - can anyone elaborate and share their thoughts? We are so used to them, that it seems totally normal. But get a VW or Opel from Europe and having the indicator stalk on the left is odd, so I get how differences can pop up overseas.


The gas tank filler is on the opposite side of the car. Under the hood, it seems if you have the Pedders strut tower bar, not all of the mounting hole like up and you can't get to the clutch fluid unless you take the STB off.

As far as the engine build goes, I'm waiting on parts again, so I decided to tackle the factory battery cables. I am going from 4 gauge to 0 gauged on everything but the alternator wire. I'm sure this mod will eliminate my slow cranking issue. I didn't get it completed because I forgot to order five feet of 4 gauge wire. So guess what I'm doing later tonight?


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

Why not go 1/0 on the alt+ wire? Might as well do that one too!


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

sbeezy said:


> Why not go 1/0 on the alt+ wire? Might as well do that one too!


I'm running a stock alternator. I don't need 0 gauge for it. If I go to a larger alt, then I'll switch to 0 gauge.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

littlemissGTO said:


> I know.  I'd love to drive on the other side of the road just once.




It is HIGHLY overrated. 



> I'd also love a Ute.


Agreed. I've been actively looking for an unmolested '87 El Camino SS in good shape for a very long time. 



> I just don't see those coming here anytime soon.


I wish they would. And then banish SUVs.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

quality_sound said:


> It is HIGHLY overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the coolest 87 elco that had a grand national motor, dash, and front end on it. A really cool idea.

I also saw a ute with a gto front end on it in my area. Not sure what that was all about as it was left hand drive, so either a custom job or maybe it was one of the test cars that Pontiac used when they were considering bringing them over.

LittlemissGTO, I would still recommend 1/0 wire for the alternator. It never hurts to lower the internal resistance of wire, you might get slightly better performance out of the stock alternator with thicker wire, and if not, then at least you have it done for when the alt does get changed.


----------



## justdofit (Aug 13, 2010)

littlemissGTO said:


> I'd also love a Ute.


I miss my VZ Ute... 5.7L LS1 V8, fully optioned (leather climate control), I get teary eyed just thinking about it  Only downside about a V8 ute here is they're a total cop magnet!

This was my pride and joy before the responsibilities of life caught up with me:


----------



## justdofit (Aug 13, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> It is HIGHLY overrated.
> Agreed. I've been actively looking for an unmolested '87 El Camino SS in good shape for a very long time.


How difficult is it to import a vehicle into the states? it's fairly common to see imported US models and RHD conversions over here.

The new utes are really very nice


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

So today I spent time measuring and making new cables for the charging system. I stopped by Harbor Freight and picked up a $7 pair of cable cutters and I must say I'm impressed so far. I need to swing by Fastenal and pick up a couple more lugs to finish off the cables. I'll pick up replacement battery terminals next week.

No work will be done tomorrow. Monday the heads should be finished up and then the fun of getting it on the engine dyno will begin.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

justdofit said:


> I miss my VZ Ute... 5.7L LS1 V8, fully optioned (leather climate control), I get teary eyed just thinking about it  Only downside about a V8 ute here is they're a total cop magnet!
> 
> This was my pride and joy before the responsibilities of life caught up with me:


Just goes to show that GM CAN build a cool car...just not for their home market because they convinced baby boomers that once you get pregnant you need a $50K SUV. 



justdofit said:


> How difficult is it to import a vehicle into the states? it's fairly common to see imported US models and RHD conversions over here.


Hard enough that it is basically impossible.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

littlemissGTO said:


> So today I spent time measuring and making new cables for the charging system. I stopped by Harbor Freight and picked up a $7 pair of cable cutters and I must say I'm impressed so far. I need to swing by Fastenal and pick up a couple more lugs to finish off the cables. I'll pick up replacement battery terminals next week.
> 
> No work will be done tomorrow. Monday the heads should be finished up and then the fun of getting it on the engine dyno will begin.


Even slow progress is progress.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I love the Ute also. I've loved Holden's ever since I saw and heard them in person Townsville, AU back in 1999. (05 GTO (Manaro) ) myself. 


Now on the 1/0 conversation about using 1/0 for the Alt. I agree 100% about using it..... What's the point of running 1/0 to
The rear of the car if your not upgrading all the way from the source. The Alt wether it's factory or aftermarket is where voltage comes from when the car's running so why not do the whole thing and get every last bit of voltage you can. 

Your using OFC wire not CCA right?


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

NA$TY-TA said:


> I love the Ute also. I've loved Holden's ever since I saw and heard them in person Townsville, AU back in 1999. (05 GTO (Manaro) ) myself.
> 
> 
> Now on the 1/0 conversation about using 1/0 for the Alt. I agree 100% about using it..... What's the point of running 1/0 to
> ...


Based on the size of the alt and future plans with the car I didn't see a need to go to 0 gauge. Yes, I'm using OFC and not CCA.


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

I always love how versatile the platform is. The GTOs as you're used to have been made in Australia as:

Sedan, RWD, V6, Supercharged V6 and V8
Wagon, RWD and 4WD, V6, Supercharged V6 and V8
2 door and 4 door Ute, V6 and V8
2 door and 4 door cab chassis, RWD and 4WD, V6 and V8
Coupe, RWD and 4WD, Supercharged V6 and V8
Long-wheelbase luxury Sedan, RWD, V6, Supercharged V6 and V8

It's a huge pity it's all coming to an end. 
A Ute or 4WD wagon with GTO interior and badging would sure mess with people over there 

Good work on cabling so far, why worry about CCA/OFC/4ga/0ga, on a 120A alternator it's un-necessary to go over the top.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Won't be much longer. Dyno break in and testing will happen in a couple of days.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Well ladies and gents D-day is tomorrow as long as the roads are clear. I will have one heck of a sleepless night I can tell you that. I got some more stuff done today so that tomorrow will less stressful. All that's left to do is install valve covers, coil backs and brackets, install spark plugs, put the right size belt on the water pump, and get some oil pressure before firing it up. Holy buckets I can't believe that the end is so close. Yes, I'm excited and nervous. Does anyone have any Valium?


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Well, she's alive. I've got a couple of small things to button up and she'll get installed in the car.
Partial Power Pull 403 - YouTube


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

I love the sound of those motors.. its like sex in the ears......


----------



## Deathjunior (Aug 2, 2011)

I have to ask, why are you opting for the carburetor style fuel injector system rather than the individual injectors and that are run on the stock ls2? I assume the air stacks on that intake manifold allow for that much better flow?


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Deathjunior said:


> I have to ask, why are you opting for the carburetor style fuel injector system rather than the individual injectors and that are run on the stock ls2? I assume the air stacks on that intake manifold allow for that much better flow?


The carb set up is only for engine dyno purposes.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

It looks sexy!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

I got the engine back on the dyno after fixing a couple of small issues. 
403 Power Pull - YouTube

Hopefully in a couple of weeks, I'll be posting pictures of me working on my audio stuffs. LOL


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Friday night things looked like this:

As of last night, things look like this:

Unfortunately, I ran out of time as a nasty winter storm was heading my way and I had to get home. My car is at a friend's house, and he lives an hour away. It looks like all of this ice and snow will melt by Wednesday and I should be able to start it Friday. :woot:


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Almost there!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Are you going to post a video of it fired up? I really want to hear it (I'm sure you do too).


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> Are you going to post a video of it fired up? I really want to hear it (I'm sure you do too).


Of course I am. If all goes well, I'll get to do that Friday.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

Littlemissgto, I apologize for missing this thread entirely until now. As a fellow GTO owner with heavy mods in sound (black/red '05), I can very much appreciate what you have done! Car looks very nice inside and out.

What's the status of how the car sounds to you these days? 

Also what went unnoticed here that only another owner would pick up on is that this car is a bit of a real pain in the a*** when it comes to doing audio installs -- that huge gas tank in the trunk, undesirable to put sub in a small trunk/tempting to put in quarter panel, odd shaped door panels, no good place to put tweeters unless custom mount, etc. The only nice convenient thing was I was able to fiberglass a center channel real easily!

Those big GTO doors are awesome for getting nice midbass from those woofers.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

FG79 said:


> Littlemissgto, I apologize for missing this thread entirely until now. As a fellow GTO owner with heavy mods in sound (black/red '05), I can very much appreciate what you have done! Car looks very nice inside and out.
> 
> What's the status of how the car sounds to you these days?
> 
> ...


Let's see, I have some custom door pods waiting to be installed. Thanks again Glenn. The engine gave up the ghost before I could start tuning the audio. Shortly after I finish tuning the PCM, I'll get back to dealing with the audio.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

cliffnotes- Lilmissgto has it handled- totally


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

jode1967 said:


> cliffnotes- Lilmissgto has it handled- totally


It sure seems that way doesn't it? LOL


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

littlemissGTO said:


> Let's see, I have some custom door pods waiting to be installed. Thanks again Glenn. The engine gave up the ghost before I could start tuning the audio. Shortly after I finish tuning the PCM, I'll get back to dealing with the audio.


Custom door pods? What configuration exactly?

I have some custom pods that are sitting around (with drivers in them too, haha) waiting to go to a new home because I'm selling the car.

If you know anybody who is interested let me know. Currently houses a 6.5" Elate and 4" CDM-54 side by side. All black door panel split down the middle with a red leather stripe. The rear of the panel can be enclosed very easily if desired.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

FG79 said:


> Custom door pods? What configuration exactly?
> 
> I have some custom pods that are sitting around (with drivers in them too, haha) waiting to go to a new home because I'm selling the car.
> 
> If you know anybody who is interested let me know. Currently houses a 6.5" Elate and 4" CDM-54 side by side. All black door panel split down the middle with a red leather stripe. The rear of the panel can be enclosed very easily if desired.


I'm leaving my mids in the stock location, these were made for me:


So that my Focals will fit ever so slightly better.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

The GTO should be home this weekend.

First Start Up - YouTube


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

The GTO is home now. Tomorrow I'm going to install the new speaker pods and work on the audio tuning a bit more.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

littlemissGTO said:


> The GTO is home now. Tomorrow I'm going to install the new speaker pods and work on the audio tuning a bit more.


good... I think we all appreciate the engine work, but favour more audio!


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Thanks to Glenn and is excellent woodworking skills, I have new speaker mounts in the car.

I spent today installing the speaker mounts and swapping out RCAs, so I didn't get much tuning done. Oh I also took some measurements for T/A so I can start working on that tomorrow. I also discovered that my sub is happier with the RCAs flipped around. I don't know why, and I'm not going to question that too much because it sounds great now. I was seriously considering going a different route, but now I'll give it a chance.


----------



## justdofit (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice baffles. Definitely not the easiest doors to work with that's for sure!


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Now that the RCAs are off being shortened, I figured it might be a good time to do some audio tuning. Let me just say that audio tuning does not come as easy to me as engine building or PCM tuning does...LOL There was a moment or two where I wanted to rip all of the audio stuff out of the car and just say eff it. Thankfully I talked with someone that provided an immense amount of help. As a result, a new microphone and some pretty sweet battery terminals have been ordered.
Next week (weather permitting) I plan on pulling the head unit out and rewiring the HU and steering wheel controls. Knowing that there's a rat's next back there is bothering me. I already have a new wiring harness for the HU, another harness for the factory plug (no hacking up factory wiring here), and a parking brake bypass. All I've gotta do is some soldering and organizing.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Yea I hear you on the tuning. I personally have been trying to dial in my 31 band eq, and several times I have resorted to defeating the processing as it sounded better without anything.

Keep at it, you'll hit that sweet spot and it will feel good when you get there.

What is the mic for? You using an RTA to tune?


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> Keep at it, you'll hit that sweet spot and it will feel good when you get there.
> 
> What is the mic for? You using an RTA to tune?


I'm going to try to leave it alone for a little bit. Note the try part. 

Yes, I'm going to try some RTA tuning. Who knows how that will turn out.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I am not a fan anymore of RTA tuning. I used to do it back when I competed (in the 90s), but now it's all about what sounds good to me. I have a few reference so go stat I play to see if I made movements in the right direction, if not then I go back, if so then I keep going.

I level RTA gets you brownie points for judging but when listening to music you really want it a little more dynamic. I like really punchy Midbass, not so much on the really deep bass, and not so much on the highest range (the squeal factor, I call it).

My favorite songs to test the punchiness of the Midbass are 1979 by smashing pumpkins and man in the mirror by Michael Jackson. I know that they are typical songs that make even a mediocre system sound good, I just use those to check my Midbass. For the upper range I use lots of the Eagles songs as you can hear strumming often in their songs (the oick is audible if the highs are tuned right) and Queen has a few songs that are good instrumentals.

To check my sub, it's crossover points and the box I use thirty three by the smashing pumpkins. About 28 seconds in a bass note starts and continues through the rest of the song, just changing frequencies. A bad box will either miss some of hothouse frequencies ices or they will all sound the same. If the xover isn't set right then you'll loose some of those notes and you can use the eq to get those notes to the same level (or to levels that you desire).


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow. I certainly admire your devotion to the car. I suppose that at least once we all have those vehicles that we are just so determined to build that no obstacle is too great. I hope that you get it finished the way you want.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> I am not a fan anymore of RTA tuning. I used to do it back when I competed (in the 90s), but now it's all about what sounds good to me. I have a few reference so go stat I play to see if I made movements in the right direction, if not then I go back, if so then I keep going.
> 
> I level RTA gets you brownie points for judging but when listening to music you really want it a little more dynamic. I like really punchy Midbass, not so much on the really deep bass, and not so much on the highest range (the squeal factor, I call it).
> 
> ...


I figured I'd give it a try. If RTA tuning gets on my nerves too much, trust me I'll be done with it.


Chaos said:


> Wow. I certainly admire your devotion to the car. I suppose that at least once we all have those vehicles that we are just so determined to build that no obstacle is too great. I hope that you get it finished the way you want.


Thank you. Owning this car is certainly a labor of love. Some days are good, and other days are not. I'm looking forward to getting most of the tuning dialed in, both performance and audio...LOL


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Thanks to the USPS I had a little bit of a panic attack. I got mail, but my battery terminals weren't here. Checking the tracking number said that they had been delivered. All of a sudden there's a knock at the door and it's the postman with my terminals. Bastard. Anywho here they are:




I'll get them installed this weekend and get some installed photos.


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Them some sexy battery terminals! I really appreciate all the work you're putting into your car to make it your own. Makes me feel lazy... Oh wait, I am. Hopefully I'll have my own garage soon, then I'll have no excuses.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Datsubishi said:


> Them some sexy battery terminals! I really appreciate all the work you're putting into your car to make it your own. Makes me feel lazy... Oh wait, I am. Hopefully I'll have my own garage soon, then I'll have no excuses.


I would absolutely love to have my own garage. I'd get things done faster..LOL


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

There's nothing worse than having your own garage but having a wife that gets angry when your tools, wood, and amps take up her parking space when she gets home from work. Lol


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Yesterday I spent most of the day cleaning up this mess:

The results were:
After messing with the steering wheel control adapter, and getting just about to the point of filming me taking a ten pound sledgehammer to it, I switched gears and did something else for a little bit. I got the wire ran for the GPS audio, and eventually got the steering wheel controls to work. If I could have reached through the phone and choked the customer service guy, I would have. No thanks to him, I figured out that fifty (I'm exaggerating) wires needed to be ran in order for the thing to work. Ughh. Thankfully it's working fine. I haven't tested out the GPS audio just yet. I've been a bit busy doing engine performance tuning.


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

It's a pity to hear about the SWC adapter. I spent lots of time programming old CAT devices and positioning IR LEDs for these. Now we can get plug and play looms with the SWC wired in and programmed already.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Big_Valven said:


> It's a pity to hear about the SWC adapter. I spent lots of time programming old CAT devices and positioning IR LEDs for these. Now we can get plug and play looms with the SWC wired in and programmed already.


The adapter is doing it's job. For some reason it was just being a pain while I was trying to install it.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

After finding out that the GPS audio still isn't working I called Alpine's tech support and found out that I need to connect the Guide Input to the Guide Output via an RCA. Thankfully I still have the factory Alpine RCA harness. Unfortunately, I didn't have an RCA that long so I went out and found one locally. Now I've gotta pull the car apart again to get this part done. Good gravy. Hopefully I can get this aspect done today or tomorrow.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

just think how good it will feel once you have it ( the problem) beat!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

What SWC adapter are you using? I don't do a lot of GTOs but I'm pretty sure I did one before and don't remember it being that bad. 

We carry both PAC and Metra adapters, the Metra (Axxess Interfaces ASWC-1) piece works like a charm most of the time and programs itself (more or less.) It will work with wires you can find behind the radio, where on some cars the PAC pieces need to be tapped in elsewhere (say, at the steering column junction in some GM trucks).

Both companies offer vehicle specific installation instructions online as well.

Metra ASWC-1:

http://contentdocs.installernet.com/documents/vehicle/11380.pdf

PAC SWI-RC (and similarly, SWI-JACK):
iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future

Jay


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

quietfly said:


> just think how good it will feel once you have it ( the problem) beat!


This is true.


JayinMI said:


> What SWC adapter are you using? I don't do a lot of GTOs but I'm pretty sure I did one before and don't remember it being that bad.
> 
> We carry both PAC and Metra adapters, the Metra (Axxess Interfaces ASWC-1) piece works like a charm most of the time and programs itself (more or less.) It will work with wires you can find behind the radio, where on some cars the PAC pieces need to be tapped in elsewhere (say, at the steering column junction in some GM trucks).
> 
> ...


It's working now, but for whatever reason the install was a real pain. Hopefully I won't ever have to replace it...LOL
I put my big girl pants on and installed the RCA for the GPS audio today. I'm glad that's over with, now on to the next issue; performance tuning.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

So Friday I headed out to Todd's GTG. Along the drive I noticed this rattle that was coming from the sub. I tried my hardest to tune it out, but nothing was doing. Saturday morning Glenn started teaching me how to tune and use RTA software (thank you again), and when we turned the sub on, the noise was there. It turns out the dust cap on the JBL came loose.

As luck would have it Scott from Ground Zero was at the meet, and he just so happened to have the sub I'd been lusting after (GZHW 25X) with him. Jason stepped up and modified my sub box so it would fit and voila, 

After we got the sub installed, Todd did a little bit of tweaking to my tune, which got me real close to where I was happy. I also learned a lot about what to listen for thanks to he and Glenn.
My oh my what a difference. I need to lower the gain on the sub amp and then retune. I'm pretty sure everyone that heard the sub playing was impressed with it. If you can get your hands on some GZ equipment, don't be afraid to use it.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Wow, I've been a bit remiss in updating this thread. As much as I wanted the battery terminals to work, they didn't fit my battery so they were returned to the manufacturer. 
I've discovered that I absolutely do not like where the amps are now, so it's time for an amp upgrade. Instead of running the Focal Solid 2, Alpine PDX-F4, and the Alpine PDX-M6 I'll be running one Ground Zero Uranium 4.150 amp and one Ground Zero Uranium 2.250. Thanks again Glenn The four channel amp will power the front stage and the two channel amp will power the sub. I'll have the two channel amp later this week, and will get started on the install as soon as it shows up.
Here are a few photos of the 4 channel amp:


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice amps. I'll stay tuned to the continuation of your build.


----------



## expiredtags (Jan 29, 2014)

Sub'd 

Amazing work so far!

I used to own a 2004 GTO and loved the hell out of that car.

Excited to see what comes next!


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> Nice amps. I'll stay tuned to the continuation of your build.


I can hardly wait to get them installed and powered up. I forgot to post a gut shot, so here it is.



expiredtags said:


> Sub'd
> 
> Amazing work so far!
> 
> ...


Thank you. I can't see ever selling this particular car. I bought it new and I own it outright. I giggle every time I turn the key. Some of my neighbors cringe...LOL


----------



## expiredtags (Jan 29, 2014)

littlemissGTO said:


> Thank you. I can't see ever selling this particular car. I bought it new and I own it outright. I giggle every time I turn the key. Some of my neighbors cringe...LOL






I too was like this and loved my GTO. But it began needing too much money and with my commute to work was beginning to cost too much to keep moving ( CA gas is mighty expensive)

Along with my need to carry more passengers and stuff it led me to sell it. I still miss the huge smile it put on my face, especially when driving....uh er...drifting in the rain haha

I had exhaust cutouts on mine and it would pretty much wake the dead when I ran with them open.

The Goats are getting more and more rare as time goes on and it is nice to see one that is so nicely maintained and modded correctly!

Keep it up.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

The cool stuff just keeps coming. Last night I picked up this gem.





So today I need to hunt down another set of RCAs so I can do some testing.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

About 10 minutes ago my two channel amp showed up.



So later today I'll get my amp rack laid out. Hopefully I'll start on the install tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Where is the group shot


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Where is the group shot


Right here. This is also the tentative layout for the trunk.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Is the GZ dsp based off of any of the current DSP's out there? or is it it's own home grown flavor?
also what features does it have?


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

quietfly said:


> Is the GZ dsp based off of any of the current DSP's out there? or is it it's own home grown flavor?
> also what features does it have?


I'm not going to pretend to know if it's based off any of the current DSPs out there or if it's it's own home grown flavor. I'm such a newb to active systems it's not even funny. 
Specs directly from the owner's manual:
6 channel individual input
-Up to 1/2/3/4/5/6 channel input summing
-8 channel RCA output
-2x AUX input: Analog 2 channel and Digital optical input
-Low or high level input applicable
-All settings in real-time
-Convenient 1-Page GUI (graphical user interface)
-10-band Parametric Equalizer (20Hz~20kHz, -15 dB~+15 dB, Q Factor 0.5~10)
-LPF adjustable (each channel: 20Hz~20kHz, Slope : 6dB /12dB / 24dB / 36dB, Butterworth / Linkwitz-Riley)
-HPF adjustable (each channel: 20Hz~20kHz, Slope : 6dB /12dB / 24dB / 36dB, Butterworth / Linkwitz-Riley)
-BPF adjustable (each channel: 20Hz~20kHz, Slope : 6dB /12dB / 24dB / 36dB, Butterworth / Linkwitz-Riley)
-Phase-shift (each channel: 0 / 180 degrees)
-Time delay adjustable in 0,001 ms per step and up to 22 ms (7.6 meter, 298.7”) maximum
-Adjustable input sensitivity : 0.5V ~22V
-Supply Voltage : 9V ~ 16V
-Remote-out generation
-Key operations for easy adjustment in car (no mouse needed)
-External controller for 4 presets and main volume controls


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting that! i'll reach out to scott for more info. Keep us posted on how the build goes!!!


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Today I picked up a piece of 1/2" pine to use as a temporary amp rack. Now you may ask yourself, why is she building a temporary amp rack? Well, I'm moving out of state in about 18 days, and I'm not driving 8 hours with only the mids and sub working. I'm sending the processor that's giving me a fit to someone for some testing to see if they can find the source of my issues. Not to mention I'll have access to a machine shop as well as a wood shop once I get settled, so a new am rack design will happen.
Right now the plan is to run all of the wiring behind the rack so that it's hidden. I'm waiting for a power/ground distribution block to show up so I can finish the layout and drill the last of the holes for wiring. Then I'll paint the temp rack black so that it doesn't stand out so much in the trunk. I can't wait to hear the new set up.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Last night I picked up a set of RCAs from Scott (thanks again) and got them labeled an ready. The power/distribution block showed up today so I was able to get my layout finished.

Tomorrow I'll head to a friend's shop and get busy with painting the amp board and the rewire process. If I'm lucky it will be making noise by late afternoon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Get that stuff installed missy!!  I need to listen to it all before you leave


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Get that stuff installed missy!!  I need to listen to it all before you leave


I'm trying. I might have to pick up some deadened before I move too.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Man what a day! I got started a little later than I wanted, but the removal and install process went pretty well. I was a bad girl and skipped lunch, and I felt it later in the day.
My thought process for today was to re-route/run wire as I was removing the old amps. I also put the car back together as I was finishing up the routing of wires. This haunts me little bit because I forgot to run the remote wire for the processor. :banghead: I'll get it installed later.
This is what I had around mid-afternoon:

My original plan of reusing some factory cables proved to be more trouble than they were worth. Thankfully I had Knukonceptz wire left from removing the Focal amp I was running.
Everything is installed at this point:

Today's goal of getting all of the drivers working was accomplished. :2thumbsup:
I didn't get any tuning done because I didn't read the manual for the processor and I spent some time talking with my friend before I left.
Tomorrow I'll get some tuning done.


----------



## Deathjunior (Aug 2, 2011)

Did you manage to get 0 guage wire into the passenger side firewall in that grommet or did you just drill a hole and add one?


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Deathjunior said:


> Did you manage to get 0 guage wire into the passenger side firewall in that grommet or did you just drill a hole and add one?


I'm running 4 gauge instead of 0 gauge. If I ever go to 0 I will have to make the hole in the firewall bigger.


----------



## Deathjunior (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if you still use this site much now that your build is mostly completed but I've got a question, did you install a big three upgrade? If you did where did you run your wires? Do you know the lengths? I'm doing everything I can off the car right now since I don't have time to take it apart and I happen to have enough 0 guage and terminals for a big 3.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Deathjunior said:


> I'm not sure if you still use this site much now that your build is mostly completed but I've got a question, did you install a big three upgrade? If you did where did you run your wires? Do you know the lengths? I'm doing everything I can off the car right now since I don't have time to take it apart and I happen to have enough 0 guage and terminals for a big 3.


I still check it out. I moved from St. Louis to Detroit, adn the car got stored for the winter. My next step is to build a fiberglass enclosure for the sub. I did something a little more intense than the big three upgrade. When I rebuilt the engine I ran new starter, alternator, and ground wires.
I bought all of my wire (0 and 4 gauge) from wire and supply. I want to say I purchased 20 feet of red 0, 20 feet of black 0, and 20 feet of 4 gauge. I have a few feet of each left over. All of my wires are in the stock locations. One ground is on the fender, and one on the A/C bracket.


----------



## Deathjunior (Aug 2, 2011)

I've got about 10 feet of my 0 guage wiring leftover so I think that should be enough for my big 3. I've pulled the 0 guage power wire from my grand prix and given how it was run in that car I should have plenty of power wire (a 20 ft run) and I have two 0 guage ground wires for the distribution block about 3 feet each, so it sounds like 10 feet for the big three should be plenty. 

As for the subwoofer boxes, have a look at my build log and if you have any questions just message me. I settled on the Image Dynamics IDQ's 2 in each quarter panel but for 8's you can fit the alpine type r 8's and the JL W3 8's. For 10's and 12's it gets more challenging but very doable.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Deathjunior said:


> I've got about 10 feet of my 0 guage wiring leftover so I think that should be enough for my big 3. I've pulled the 0 guage power wire from my grand prix and given how it was run in that car I should have plenty of power wire (a 20 ft run) and I have two 0 guage ground wires for the distribution block about 3 feet each, so it sounds like 10 feet for the big three should be plenty.
> 
> As for the subwoofer boxes, have a look at my build log and if you have any questions just message me. I settled on the Image Dynamics IDQ's 2 in each quarter panel but for 8's you can fit the alpine type r 8's and the JL W3 8's. For 10's and 12's it gets more challenging but very doable.


I've been there done that with putting amps in the quarter panels. I won't be doing that again. I've got a wonderful 12" sub that will look excellent in a fiberglass enclosure in the trunk.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Well after little more than a year, I finally found someone local that would teach me about using fiberglass. JayinMI came down from the Flint area, which is about an hour or so away from me. The day started with laying tape. LOTS of tape.


After the base layer of tape was laid down, out came aluminum foil, some spray adhesive and the thick plastic sheeting. 


Now this is where things got real interesting for me. Jay mixed up the resin and started to lay the fiberglass mat. Holy buckets is this messy! I had no idea just how messy this process was going to be. Now I do...LOL This was taken after the first layer was laid down.


Then more layers:

Finally the mold was ready to come out.

This is where we stopped for the night. Hopefully later this week we can meet up to finish up the process. I'll add more photos that I took with my other camera.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Jay sent me this teaser a couple of days ago. Wednesday we will finish up the box and get it installed in the car.

Finally some decent progress. I used a piece of wood for most of the front, because I needed it to be flat to clear the hinge, and I was worried I didn't have enough mat to do a full 'glass front. Much easier to keep uniformly flat that way. 



Then I did a little work with the router and some filler and got a shape I like.



I tried to do some different elevations and lines to break it up. Especially since it's getting carpeted. 

I also kept a slight curve around the ring for the woofer.



Now I think I need the car to blend the edges, and figure out where to put the terminal plug. I'll also need the woofer to figure out where to drill the mounting holes and put the T-nuts in.

The inside of the box will get some STP deadener as well. 

Jay


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

That's looking great. You disappeared for a while, glad to have you back at it.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> That's looking great. You disappeared for a while, glad to have you back at it.


I've been incredibly busy. I moved 600 miles from where I was. Started school (again), and started working a cool internship. Not to mention the car gets stored in during the wonderful winter months here in Michigan. All of that lead to not much being done with the car for a long time. My next project is my 2010 Avalanche.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well it's great to see your progress so far, and congrats on going back to school.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Well I met up with Jay today to finish up the box build. First up was to test fit the box since so much was done while it was away from the car and checking to see where filler was needed. So far so damned good.

After the filler was added, Jay got busy sanding down some of the high points.

Then the box went back into the car for another test fit.

This is the final shape of the box, and it's ready for a hole to be added for the quick disconnect.


Now that that's done it's time to carpet the box.


Damn that box looks freaking awesome! Jay you do some great work.


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Now that it's carpeted, the quick disconnect was installed. Sorry, I didn't get any photos of the screws holding the fitting to the box.




The moment of truth:

This box couldn't fit any better! Now I feel the need to redo my amp rack.

Jay I can not thank you enough for all of the work you did. I learned a lot, and believe me, I know that I don't want to work with FG on a regular basis...LOL


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow that looks beautiful. I really like that quick disconnect.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Just awesome,is there a beauty panel in the works for the amp rack?


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

vwdave said:


> Wow that looks beautiful. I really like that quick disconnect.


Thank you. Again JayinMI is responsible for how awesome it looks.


strong*I*bumpin said:


> Just awesome,is there a beauty panel in the works for the amp rack?


Yes. I started thinking about that today. If I'm lucky I'll have it done next week.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Cool beans.I've been wanting to do my FG enclosure over but just dont have the time.


----------



## 0nbagz (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice build keen too see where you go from here with it


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Wicked box. Sorry if I missed it, but whats behind the amp rack? Looks to be some room behind it


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

0nbagz said:


> Nice build keen too see where you go from here with it


I am going to try to find a couple of different Pontiac graphics and have one of them etched into a piece of plexiglass. That will become part of a trim panel/beauty ring.


Kazuhiro said:


> Wicked box. Sorry if I missed it, but whats behind the amp rack? Looks to be some room behind it


The room that you see back there is taken up by the gas tank.


----------



## tyr283 (Jan 21, 2016)

I know this thread has been inactive for a while but I'm pretty blown away sitting here reading it. Doing a GTO build for a friend soon but audio installs seem far and inbetween and the LS1GTO forums don't seem to have a lot of audio gurus there. Any reason that you didn't do a spare tire well subwoofer? I was thinking about glassing a box into it to save space. Also, do you remember how you ran the crossovers when the car was still set up with passive 2 ways up front? No one seems to be able to tell me where I could mount it if I wanted to use factory wiring or where the tweeter and midbass splice into each other...


----------



## Deathjunior (Aug 2, 2011)

There are a few out there who have put a subwoofer into the spare wheel well. However theres plenty of completely un used space in the quarterpanels that isn't being occupied with a spare tire. Plus the trunk of the GTO is half full already with a gas tank (thats whats behind the amp panel in this build log) and theres sheet metal and very nice seats between the subwoofer and the cabin so its pretty hard to get the bass to travel in a car like ours. 

I built two fiberglass enclosures for mine, I've got a build log in here somewhere on my entire build though I'm not sure it'll help much since. As for the wiring for components up front. I'd recommend using the existing speaker wire in the doors into the crossover and then running a new wire from there through the rubber grommet into the cabin and up the sides of the dash into the factory tweeter location. You can modify the factory mid/tweet mount to easily fit a tweeter or just make one out of some scrap metal. You can easily run wire through all of the factory grommets and have it remain hidden. I have RCA's on the left, power on the right and 12 guage wire running to the doors and pillars with all wires completely hidden.


----------



## tyr283 (Jan 21, 2016)

Deathjunior said:


> There are a few out there who have put a subwoofer into the spare wheel well. However theres plenty of completely un used space in the quarterpanels that isn't being occupied with a spare tire. Plus the trunk of the GTO is half full already with a gas tank (thats whats behind the amp panel in this build log) and theres sheet metal and very nice seats between the subwoofer and the cabin so its pretty hard to get the bass to travel in a car like ours.
> 
> I built two fiberglass enclosures for mine, I've got a build log in here somewhere on my entire build though I'm not sure it'll help much since. As for the wiring for components up front. I'd recommend using the existing speaker wire in the doors into the crossover and then running a new wire from there through the rubber grommet into the cabin and up the sides of the dash into the factory tweeter location. You can modify the factory mid/tweet mount to easily fit a tweeter or just make one out of some scrap metal. You can easily run wire through all of the factory grommets and have it remain hidden. I have RCA's on the left, power on the right and 12 guage wire running to the doors and pillars with all wires completely hidden.


Thanks that's just what I was looking for. Not too worried about getting bass into the cabin, I'm just going to dynamat the rear deck and leave the rear sub spots open...figure a 12 ported to low 30's will play plenty loud to be heard in the cabin 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathjunior (Aug 2, 2011)

I think you'll be surprised just how much bass you lose. Were if not for the loss of trunk space and the SQ loss I'd have probably gone with a trunk based build but I'm happy I didn't. Its pretty tough getting anything close to an SPL setup in the GTO without losing nearly all of the trunk space. I went SQ so the only thing in my trunk is my Zapco's. Goodluck, you can PM me if you have any questions and I'll try to respond.


----------



## tyr283 (Jan 21, 2016)

Deathjunior said:


> I think you'll be surprised just how much bass you lose. Were if not for the loss of trunk space and the SQ loss I'd have probably gone with a trunk based build but I'm happy I didn't. Its pretty tough getting anything close to an SPL setup in the GTO without losing nearly all of the trunk space. I went SQ so the only thing in my trunk is my Zapco's. Goodluck, you can PM me if you have any questions and I'll try to respond.


I'll keep it in mind. This is actually his second GTO and the last one had just a sealed 12 on 500 watts, the factory subs in place and no dynamat of any kind and he was still satisfied with it. I imagine this will be a big improvement and when he gets tired of this I'l fiberglass boxes on either side of the rear seat

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

tyr283 said:


> I know this thread has been inactive for a while but I'm pretty blown away sitting here reading it. Doing a GTO build for a friend soon but audio installs seem far and inbetween and the LS1GTO forums don't seem to have a lot of audio gurus there. Any reason that you didn't do a spare tire well subwoofer? I was thinking about glassing a box into it to save space. Also, do you remember how you ran the crossovers when the car was still set up with passive 2 ways up front? No one seems to be able to tell me where I could mount it if I wanted to use factory wiring or where the tweeter and midbass splice into each other...


I didn't use the spare tire well because I've needed the spare tire before and I wasn't ready to completely ditch it. Also, I plan on making more power and the spare tire well will probably be used for fuel system components. 
I hid the crossovers behind the kick panels. The tweets came with speaker wire so I used that, and I ran new speaker wire for the mid bass. I still have the original wiring in the car, I'm just not using it.


----------

